
Free calculators for anything: perfect hardboiled eggs to blackhole temperatures - ergwre
School’s started so these free online tools can be lifesavers:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wolframalpha.com - Mega knowledge engine. Good for checking work and trying things out. Not free for the step-by-step solutions.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fxsolver.com - alternative to Wolfram Alpha for solving math and engineering problems quickly. Large library of equations to check, edit, calculate and plot.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cymath.com - Nice step-by-step solutions. Math-centric.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.symbolab.com - Really good for step-by-step solutions to math problems. Cymath alternative.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.desmos.com - Amazing for plots.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mathway.com - Cool math solver and chemistry solver. Plotting somewhat similar to Desmos.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.omnicalculator.com - Cool, straightforward calculator for quick results.
======
ergwre
active hyperlinks:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com](http://www.wolframalpha.com)

[https://www.fxsolver.com](https://www.fxsolver.com)

[https://www.cymath.com](https://www.cymath.com)

[http://www.symbolab.com](http://www.symbolab.com)

[https://www.desmos.com](https://www.desmos.com)

[https://www.mathway.com](https://www.mathway.com)

[https://www.omnicalculator.com](https://www.omnicalculator.com)

